# suche Hilfe beim TreeView Servlet



## Geometric36 (23. Jan 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche dringend eine anleitunf oder ein beispiel servlet mit dem ich eine baumstruktur darstellen kann.
sie sollte so aufgebaut sein das ich sie verändern kann. D.h das wenn ich einen namen auf meineer page eingebe dann bestätige dieser name an dem gewünschten punkt in dem Tree hinzugefügt wird.

hat jemand tips oder sowas in der art schonmal gemacht ??

vielen dank


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2007)

ein servlet "stellt" eigentlich nichts "dar"
dein tree ist eien html und javascript geschichte, schau dir mal GWT an.


----------



## The_S (23. Jan 2007)

Du könntest dir aber aus einem Servlet z. B. ein Bild eines Trees generieren lassen und dieses dann verändern. Ist aber net so komfortabel  . Schau dir lieber mal den Link von Roar an.


----------



## Geometric36 (23. Jan 2007)

Hallo,
das hört sich schon gut an, ich bin jedoch noch nicht so fit in sachen servlet und java.
"Google Web Toolkit - Build AJAX apps in the Java language"
habe schonmal was von ajax gehört.

kann ich das denn später alles ganz normal in mein java servlet einbauen ??
oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen ???


danke


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2007)

das gwt erzeugt aus java code html + javascript. vergiss dabei erstmal servlets. das gwt benutzt du um die website darzustellen. die daten kommen von servlets und dein "name hinzufügen" soll vermutlich auch von servlets erledigt werden.
mehr kann ich dir nich sagen hab damit auch noch nix richtiges gemacht


----------



## Geometric36 (23. Jan 2007)

also irgedniwe blicke ich da nicht so ganz durch, hat denn jemand schonmal sowas gemacht ??

ich möchte per add einen eintrag in den tree hinzufügen könnnen, an beliebiger stelle. das daten sollen aus einer mysql datenbank kommen und nach einfügen auch in der datenbank wieder abgebildet werden.

wie kann ich sowas am besten realisieren ?


danke


----------



## paedubucher (23. Jan 2007)

Geometric36 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also irgedniwe blicke ich da nicht so ganz durch, hat denn jemand schonmal sowas gemacht ??
> 
> ich möchte per add einen eintrag in den tree hinzufügen könnnen, an beliebiger stelle. das daten sollen aus einer mysql datenbank kommen und nach einfügen auch in der datenbank wieder abgebildet werden.
> 
> ...



Ich befasse mich im Moment etwas intensiver mit GWT. Ich könnte dir ein Beispielprojekt zuschicken, wenn du möchtest. Dabei geht es darum, dass du in einem Frontend zwei Zahlen eingibst und dann auf "Calculate" klickst. Die Werte werden dann an den Server geschickt (GWT RPC), ausgerechnet und per Callback an den Client gesendet und dort entsprechend angezeigt. Ist vielleicht nicht 100%-ig das, was du suchst, aber im grossen und ganzen geht es ja um das selbe.

Wenn du dich noch einige Tage gedulden kannst hätte ich ein weiteres Beispiel; eine einfache Personenverwaltung mit GWT-Frontend, die Daten werden dann in einer Apache Derby DB gehalten. Ich selber habe auch gerade erst mit GWT begonnen, klappt aber schon ganz gut...


----------



## LeXxXxXx (23. Jan 2007)

Also ich habe mich in den letzten tage mit AJAX beschäftigt und hab dort einige interessante Dinge gefunden, welche genau dein problem treffen könnten, dort wir mittels XSLT eine Baumstruktur dargestellt. Habe die Beispiele aus dem Tutorial so umgeschrieben, das die Informationen an ein Servlet gesendet werden, was dann bei dir in die DB Schreiben kann und die XML Datei modifizieren kann, wodurch der Baum verändert wird. Weiß net ob dir das was hilft. Hier das Tutorial:

http://www.15seconds.com/Issue/010921.htm

Die Modifizierung der XML Datei würde ich dann mit JDom machen


----------



## Guest (24. Jan 2007)

vielen dank schonmal, ich werde mich mit euren beispielen mal auseinander setzen.vielen dank

@paedubucher es wäre sehr nett, wenn du mir das beispiel schicken könntest.


ich habe mir eine baumstruktur angelegt. mein problem ist es es dynamisch zu gestalten. d.h baumeinträge hinzufügen oder entnehmen zu können. werde immer wieder berichten.

ansonsten bin ich fuer neue ideen immer offen.

danke euch !!


----------

